
Show HN: Infinity App: Change your mind about Speed-reading techniques - Vernetit
http://competicionmental.appspot.com/router?page=infinity&en=1
======
downer67
So, I'm able to recognize each individual word that cycles through the
display, but I was unable to construct the narrative, and imagine the concepts
conveyed. So I could verify that what I saw was a word, for each word shown to
me, but lost all cognition of a prior word upon seeing the next word, leaving
the words disconnected by a sort of partitioning amnesia induced by the
processing overhead of word recognition.

I noticed that after I had failed to conceptualize the words, what my mind was
doing when reading the raw source text from the input field, was it was
referencing some of the text up front, and then performing a re-trace, after
new information in subsequent sections and sentences.

This seems like a pretty important component, and highly dependent on the
writer's style, and tone, which cannot be anticipated programmatically, thus,
there doesn't seem to be a silver bullet rule for reading speed, universal to
all passages of text.

------
Vernetit
Source code:
[https://github.com/vernetit/Infinity](https://github.com/vernetit/Infinity)

------
karmakaze
Is this based on any research on speed reading?

I always thought that speed reading was non-linear with a kind of gestalt
mechanic at work. This seems more like speed listening which is a 1D stream.

~~~
Vernetit
It is based in a competition called Speed-Memory a discipline called shapes
and colors. With different velocities you can use different memorization
techniques. For example First 6 shapes 1.7 seconds per shape you can use
element associations (each element is image) example red square a missile
white triangle ice cube (a missile explode in a ice cube) . Next two pass more
quickly you use a iconic memory (only see the image). Next five (more quickly)
you can use phonological loop (only say the name of the image) las two the
most rapid passing figures you only see it as a photography of the shape) when
the test finish you first respond the las two figures (that are in your
eidetic memory) then the phonological loop and the others...

With this system you can use the different forms of mental processing of the
mind.

Here the code of veolocity calculation equal to the speed-memory

count word is (0 to 14)

_n=velocity;

if(countWord>=3) _n = _n + _n * 0.2; if(countWord>=6 && countWord<9) _n = _n +
_n * 0.4; if(countWord>=9 && countWord<12) _n = _n + _n * 0.6;
if(countWord>=12 && countWord<14) _n = _n + _n * 0.8;

velocity=_n;

Thanks!

